# Bullpup Rifles



## Grimfury160 (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone hear if the Magpul PDR has been fielded for FY12 or will be fielded in the upcoming FY? I understand that the US Military may have interest with the popular bullpup design. Magpul has yet to release any information in regards to testing. Like the FAMAS and SA80, the ups and downs vary. Spec Ops has generally kept to the basics such as SOPMOD, would there be a change in the future?


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 20, 2012)

Grimfury160 said:


> Anyone hear if the Magpul PDR has been fielded for FY12 or will be fielded in the upcoming FY? I understand that the US Military may have interest with the popular bullpup design. Magpul has yet to release any information in regards to testing. Like the FAMAS and SA80, the ups and downs vary. Spec Ops has generally kept to the basics such as SOPMOD, would there be a change in the future?


 
Its very rare to see SOF with Bullpup platforms, except maybe a few exceptions...The Austrians do but I would say because its produced there and its more political reasons than practical .... The Aussie and Kiwi SAS use the M4 and the Regular forces use Steyr or F88.  ..Same with the UK...They use the C8 variant of the M4 while the rest use the SA80..


----------

